# Which is better to install in HP touchpad cm9 or cm 10?



## sanjaykumar2763 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello guys, I'm a newbie.

i have a HP touchpad 32gig. It has webos 3.0.5. I want to install android in that.

But i'm confused by seeing many videos in the youtube. I cannot able figure out which one to install whether CM 9 or CM 10.

I don't care whether camera is working or not.

But, do all the other features are working fine? like internet, wifi, bluetooth, battery etc.

In some videos i've seen that "Bluetooth is working in CM 10". Does that mean bluetooth is not working in CM 9 on hp touchpad?

Do CM 9 supports all the features?

Which one should i install in my HP TP?

Also please tell me what the working and non-working features in CM 9,10.

And please provide a link to the video installation, to get the required files.

I know its really lengthy, but please help me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sanjaykumar2763 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello guys, I'm a newbie.

i have a HP touchpad 32gig. It has webos 3.0.5. I want to install android in that.

But i'm confused by seeing many videos in the youtube. I cannot able figure out which one to install whether CM 9 or CM 10.

I don't care whether camera is working or not.

But, do all the other features are working fine? like internet, wifi, bluetooth, battery etc.

In some videos i've seen that "Bluetooth is working in CM 10". Does that mean bluetooth is not working in CM 9 on hp touchpad?

Do CM 9 supports all the features?

Which one should i install in my HP TP?

Also please tell me what the working and non-working features in CM 9,10.

And please provide a link to the video installation, to get the required files.

I know its really lengthy, but please help me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Sanjay,

If you have a recent CM9 build (less than 6 months old), it may already have everything working you want, but CM10 is faster, nicer and probably has better battery life.

Check out this thread and install the 20130808 jcsullins bluetooth test build featured in the video. Make sure you do the backup in case you find you like CM9 better.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10cm101-unofficial-builds-edited-91113/

Also, questions of this nature should be posted in the "General" forum since this area is devoted to rom and theme development.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Cross-posting (posting the same question in several locations of the same forum) is frowned upon.

I replied to your other thread here: Which is better to install in HP touchpad cm9 or cm 10?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Threads merged and moved.

Please do not post non-development threads in the development sections.


----------

